# Qld 12 April - Double Island day trip



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Took off up the beach today, and my wife and kids decided to tag along with a 4.00am start. While I was out fishing they had a BBQ brekky up at the point and a heap fun apparently. We'll I had a heap of fun too!

Launch was as good as you will ever get on this open beach, but there was a stiff northerly early making conditions wide of the beach uncomfortable and trolling difficult. Wayneeden landed a schoolie early, but it seemed quiet until a long tail smashed my trolled slimie. He was in the hatch within less than 20minutes on 30pd gear. Next up was a small reef shark which was released and then a solid school mack. There were a few schools of Mack tuna buzzing about and I managed to spin up one for a bit of fun on the light gear. Sprocket picked up a longy out wide on a plastic after the wind dropped and every time I spoke to Wayne he'd lost another fish until finally he stayed connected to a very respectable Spanish. I also picked up a small Spanish late in the morning, just shy of 1 metre.

The fishing was pretty good, not quite the red hot session the boys had the week before, but still enough fish to declare the trip another success.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

You blokes are killing me ,good on you guys at sprockets spot,it's producing the fish and good quality ones at that


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Sweet boys......I had to work......AGAIN!

Why is it so special....HAHAHAHA that was classic Kev!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2014)

Nice work there boys, excellent

Cheers


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Great photo fellas.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Great fishing guys, hope you left some!


----------



## alangoggin (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks like a fantastic day out!

The video was class too, great stuff mate


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice work Kev, good to see you taking fish home for a change  
It was hard work early with Banky and I missing a couple of early strikes, It was the longest I've fished out there for a while, I had to land something and blood the "new" yak   
Very happy with my BFS, bought sight unseen from the AKS lads, Delivered by Kev straight to the launch site. Loving that fish hatch. Had a bit of a surf, not much swell to test it but I think with a little practice she will suit me down to the ground  
Cav my tuna went 112cm and 12kg.
Good on you Wayne, big weekend for you Mate, Marlin hookups Saturday, nice Spaniard Sunday. 

Salti, suck eggs brother, you're just jealous you can't run with the pack on the weekends :lol: Where is your spot anyway?


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

salticrak said:


> Sooo....I have just watched that bloody thing you call a filum on youtubes. I note your title for the vid too.


Are you sayin you don't like the title?

Whoever found the spot is of no concern, simple fact is Sprocket owns the spot. It's a special place because it's Sprockets Spot, this is the legacy he has left.

What legacy will you leave besides 'Leaderboards' and canine innuendo?


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

CAV said:


> Love the paddle too kev, did you steal it from one of your boys?


Feck off smartarse :lol: it's my old one. Haven't got around to getting a new one yet, hopefully soon.

Both those tuna up there were solid yesterday, seem to be carrying a bit more size than last years batch.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Great to see you pulling in some good fish Kev. Actually great to see you finally get the opportunity to go fishing. 



Sprocket said:


> Cav my tuna went 112cm and 12kg.


That is a solid tuna. I noticed Kev also had a fatty. :shock: Fun times Dave and Wayne (Marlin tickler), even though 'twas a bit slow initially.

See you out there soon lads.


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Was up Sunny coast fishing Friday at Moffats, then Saturday with BigKev and Sprocket at DI for the first time.
Great weekend on the water with some good company. Not much more I can say that Sprocket and BigKev hasn't, so heres a few images from the weekend.

Thanks heeps guys. Wanna get back there in the near future. ;-) 
Wayno


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Awesome shots Wayne but you know what we are all waiting to see........


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Cracking photos Wayne what're the underwater shots taken with?


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Sounds like a pleasant and productive day had by all... nice fish!

Wayne... were you fishing left-handed today... giving the others more of a chance to score... not up to your usual standard young feller! ;-)

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

@ Bruus- managed a coupla sort of shots I'll pop em on Paddlepara's post.


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

@ Scater, go-pro footage with an image shot taken from film.,


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)




----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

salticrak said:


> this.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Well done gents.

Looks like a great trip.

Kev glad to see you got into em. and Great Videos too.

Sprocket - Glad you enjoyed the new ski 

Wayne - Cracker fish mate


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

wayneedden said:


> Was up Sunny coast fishing Friday at Moffats, then Saturday with BigKev and Sprocket at DI for the first time.
> Great weekend on the water with some good company. Not much more I can say that Sprocket and BigKev hasn't, so heres a few images from the weekend.
> 
> Thanks heeps guys. Wanna get back there in the near future. ;-)
> Wayno


This.








And the 2nd one looks like a skippy to me.
Awesome images.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice work fellas,hope the man in the grey suit doesn't take a liking to your catch when your gaffing them side saddle BK.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Fun times boys keep up the good work at whoever's spot. That shark was a little too close 4 my comfort. I love the paddle Kev, plastics/aluminium ones rule m8; unbreakable.  
I reckon a hoo will appear on someones line there soon.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

clarkey said:


> Nice work fellas,hope the man in the grey suit doesn't take a liking to your catch when your gaffing them side saddle BK.


Hey Clarkey, I reckon the fish behave a little erratically when the taxman is around. These fish were done when I gaffed them, somehow even when their completely spent they seem to find that last little effort to try avoid sharks so I was pretty confident that none were around in this instance. It is something I keep a close eye on as I don't use a SS like some others, so would like to think that I can read the messages in the fishes behaviour when hooked and close to the yak. I'm sure I'll be proven wrong one day though.



carnster said:


> Fun times boys keep up the good work at whoever's spot. That shark was a little too close 4 my comfort. I love the paddle Kev, plastics/aluminium ones rule m8; unbreakable.
> I reckon a hoo will appear on someones line there soon.


He was a cute little bloke, full of energy 8)

Not sure about the hoo, we are still very close to the coast here and traditionally they seem to hang a bit wider, you never know though as Sprocket did get that Dollie the other week.

Kev


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

salticrak said:


> sprocket fanboi


That's a big call considering the little love affair you and CAV have going.......


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Great report Kev.

Loved the movie trailer styled video.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

salticrak said:


> BIGKEV said:
> 
> 
> > salticrak said:
> ...


So what happened to this new rig you were gonna share with the world last night?

Are you keeping secrets now? Maybe thinking of moving to the glitter strip?


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Great report and fish too, Kev, Dave and Wayne. You lucked in with the surf break, eh? Looked a bit like Middle Groyne ;-)

Kev


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

salticrak said:


> So what happened to this new rig you were gonna share with the world last night?
> 
> Are you keeping secrets now? Maybe thinking of moving to the glitter strip?


[/quote]
No man,I'll put it up for ya soon.[/quote]

U trying out the preda pro Salti?


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

BIGKEV said:


> Not sure about the hoo, we are still very close to the coast here and traditionally they seem to hang a bit wider, you never know though as Sprocket did get that Dollie the other week.
> Kev


They r there Kev: Jew shoal, DI, Sunshine, moffats etc. You just need a bit of luck and the right technique, but yeah a big paddle out wide would help. Or maybe Salti's Spot/Sprocket's spot.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

salticrak said:


> http://akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=66059 Kev you'll find the rig in there.Carnster yep i'll give those pedapros a go for sure. I am pretty sure CAV got smoked by one up D.I. the last time he was there. What technique are you using mate? The flat out paddling thing?


That's it m8.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

carnster said:


> salticrak said:
> 
> 
> > http://akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=66059 Kev you'll find the rig in there.Carnster yep i'll give those pedapros a go for sure. I am pretty sure CAV got smoked by one up D.I. the last time he was there. What technique are you using mate? The flat out paddling thing?
> ...


Your no chance Salti :lol: That's a pretty tough technique when your trying to light a ciggy at the same time


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Catching a hoo requires serious luck aka mojo and u need to be confident/positive if u wanna catch one. Have faith and visualise it happening. Good luck!


----------

